# Hopkins Soo Bahk Do Club?



## goldwarrior (Jul 10, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody knows about the Hopkins Soo Bahk Do Club?  Are they still running classes?  I've written to them several times, but haven't gotten a response back.  Do run classes during the summer?  

http://www.jhu.edu/~soobahkdo/


----------

